# Lowest profile boots for a narrow foot?



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Those K2's are not that bulky. Go look at any Vans or 32 boot and you'll see what I mean. Lowest profile boot out there is the Salomon F20/F22.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

any info on 32 lashed vs burton ruler?


----------



## TXBDan (Feb 16, 2010)

I have size 13 narrow feet and so after lots of research i got the salomon F22s. I just got back from my first weekend with them and i LOVE them. i spent about 6-7 hours each day riding plus 2 more each day sitting around and drinking in them. The stiffness is perfect, they are comfy, zero heel lift or slop. They're not super super warm though, it was between 7F (summit) and 20F (base) out and after about four hours or so my toes were starting to get a little cold. I wear a pair of smartwool socks under them and it wasn't a big enough deal to change that up at all.

Their foot print is so much smaller than my old boots that i had to redo all my binding straps. Noticeably smaller than my friend's boots w/ similar or even smaller sized feet.

VERY happy with these boots.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

thanks I appreciate the info!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I think the lowest profile is the Burton Hail. I just picked up the restricted Hails. I was skeptical about their claim about it reducing the boot's footprint by a whole size, but it seems absolutely true. I never use anything but large bindings for my 9.5/10 boots. When I went to setup my 390 bosses with my Hails, I found that I had to practically put everything at their lowest settings. In other words, I believe the small/medium bindings would have fit better.

However, the Hails are soft boots. Not the best for freeriding, but I did it anyways lol. I couldn't pass up the comfort of these boots.

http://www.snowboards.net/search.ph..._content=Hail&utm_campaign=www.snowboards.net


----------



## sb60 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi
I've been wearing the F22's for years now. Good fit for me. I just got 1 pair of Smartwool snowboard socks and had cold feet for the first time. It wasn't even an exceptionally cold day. I usually use Burton socks which are thicker. Some of my Burton's have wool in them, some not-- both warm. Now I save the smartwools for warmer days.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

sb60 said:


> Hi
> I've been wearing the F22's for years now. Good fit for me. I just got 1 pair of Smartwool snowboard socks and had cold feet for the first time. It wasn't even an exceptionally cold day. I usually use Burton socks which are thicker. Some of my Burton's have wool in them, some not-- both warm. Now I save the smartwools for warmer days.


Smartwool comes in several different thicknesses. It's the best socks I own and I have a bunch from Burton and some from Under Armour. I use the Medium PHD Snowboard Socks from Smartwool and it puts a smile on my face. Took it to Tahoe in a snow storm and my feet stayed warm and toasty all day.

Merino Wool > everything else


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

Leo said:


> I think the lowest profile is the Burton Hail. I just picked up the restricted Hails. I was skeptical about their claim about it reducing the boot's footprint by a whole size, but it seems absolutely true. I never use anything but large bindings for my 9.5/10 boots. When I went to setup my 390 bosses with my Hails, I found that I had to practically put everything at their lowest settings. In other words, I believe the small/medium bindings would have fit better.
> 
> However, the Hails are soft boots. Not the best for freeriding, but I did it anyways lol. I couldn't pass up the comfort of these boots.
> 
> Search for : burton hail : Snowboards


I picked up the Restricted Hails last night as well. So comfy, but I am a bit worried about how soft they may be. I wanted something that could kill the whole mountain. I think I will make do and just tighten them up a bit more for some carving. I wore them around the house a little yesterday and my foot fell asleep a little. With these pack out? They are the right size, just when you crank down on the laces I lose circulation, but I like the tightness.

Oh yah, what is the dif. between the restricted hails and normal ones?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Mine haven't packed out yet, but all boots do eventually. I have the same problem if I tighten them too much. I just tighten the liner a little less and tighten the laces by zones.

They are real soft and I had to put more effort into my freeriding. I don't really mind though.

The difference between the restricted and regular hails are the soles. The restricted is supposed to have more dampening and is also flatter on the bottom. It's meant for optimal performance with their ICS/EST system, but w/e. This was my only Hail option so I went with it. I rather like it.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

did you have to make a huge effort to freeride? or just minimal? I love the boots, just a bit worried as I dont ride park all the time.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

jkc350z said:


> did you have to make a huge effort to freeride? or just minimal? I love the boots, just a bit worried as I dont ride park all the time.


I'll say a little more than minimal. However, that was in feet of fresh pow which I'm not experienced with. On groomers, I had no issues. I have good bindings though so that also helps.


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

Leo said:


> I'll say a little more than minimal. However, that was in feet of fresh pow which I'm not experienced with. On groomers, I had no issues. I have good bindings though so that also helps.


What kind of bindings do you have? My set up is: Capita Sierrascope 152, union forces and the hails.

I guess this is more of a park set-up, but last year I ran the sierrascope with Ride RX bindings and my K2 darkos. I had no issues on groomers (never been in real POW). The RX's and darkos were pretty stiff though. 

Just trying to get as much info on my new set-up and what to expect. Never used Union Forces or the hails.

Thanks for helpin out man!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't use Unions and never have demoed any. I have the Rome 390 Bosses. They are mid-flex. All of this is on a 2011 K2 Turbo Dream which is mid-stiff.

Weird mix of gear actually, but I don't really care. I have another pair of boots that are about the same flex as the Darkos. More responsive, but not as fun when doing freestyle. Hails are less responsive, but more fun for freestyle. You don't have to be in the park to do freestyle by the way


----------



## jkc350z (Jan 30, 2010)

very cool...thanks dude


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

This is an easy one:

Salomon F series. The F20 is a little softer. The F22 is a little stiffer.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> This is an easy one:
> 
> Salomon F series. The F20 is a little softer. The F22 is a little stiffer.


Totally agree. The F series of boots probably have some of the smallest footprints out in the market.


----------

